# Pb Pieces jointes JPG dans Mail



## copernic304 (9 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Voici mon problème : lorsque j'envoie des images (par ex. au format JPG)  à un utilisateur windows (sur outlook), les pièces jointes arrivent systématiquement "intégrées" au texte du message, au lieu d'apparaitre sous forme d'icone. En plus, lorsque la personne fait un click droit>enregistrer  sous... sur l'image, celle ci s'enregistre à chaque fois en qualité médiocre et sous le format BMP... Il y a t il une certaine facon de faire avec Mail ?

Merci


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir

Comment les images apparaissent-elles si, dans les mêmes conditions, le destinataire utilise un autre logiciel qu'Outlook ? Les images enregistrées sont-elles aussi dégradées ?

(Je suppute que le problème ne vient pas de l'envoi de la pièce jointe par Mail, mais de son affichage par Outlook...)


----------



## Aliboron (9 Novembre 2008)

Oui, de mémoire, dans Outlook il n'est pas très évident d'enregistrer la pièce jointe lorsqu'elle est incorporée dans un message en HTML complexe (elle n'apparaît pas comme pièce jointe). Le fait de faire un clic droit n'enregistre pas la pièce jointe, mais l'image affichée (d'où le BMP) je présume.

Dans Mail, tu as la possibilité, lorsque tu insères une image, de faire un clic droit et de demander à "Afficher comme icône". Est-ce que tu as testé (et pour quel résultat) ? Et dans le menu "Edition" > "Pièces jointes" essaye en mettant "Veiller à toujours insérer les pièces jointes en fin de message".

Si ça ne suffit pas, le mieux est probablement d'envoyer les images après les avoir zippées.


_Décidément, Mail et les pièces jointes ! Tu peux aussi utiliser un logiciel comme Thunderbird pour les PJ, au moins ça marche, ça _


----------



## pascalformac (9 Novembre 2008)

sans oublier 
le reglage  " special windows"





> &#9642;     Pour que les fichiers que vous joignez à tous les messages que vous envoyez soient "compatibles avec Windows", choisissez Modifier > Pièces jointes > Toujours envoyer des pièces jointes compatibles avec Windows. Pour joindre un fichier compatible avec Windows à un message, cliquez sur Envoyer des pièces jointes compatibles avec Windows dans la zone de dialogue Joindre de ce message.


----------

